# Versionsprobleme mit BLASC?



## B3N (16. Februar 2005)

Falls es bei euch vorkommen sollte, das BLASC ständig sagt es gibt eine neue Version, dann geht bitte hin und löscht eure temporären Internetdateien vom Internetexplorer. Das Problem sollte dadurch behoben sein.


----------

